# New Jack Dempsey! Pics!



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello everybody! well, I was going to wait to cycle my tank but I heard a lot of good things about this bio-support instant cycle product.

I used it before with my Rhom and because of it he was fine, so I put quite a bit in and im going to add more tomorrow

The JD is doing fine and already eating







I gave him 5 Hikari carnivore pellets and he has taken 2 of them so far. I plan on feeding him superworms (cut up) tomorrow, so hopefully ill get that on video

Here he is! I don't have a name for him yet, but im thinking on it lol

Hes about an inch or two long. Extremely small, hes adorable!





and his bare bottom set up:



Thanks for looking!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

looking good man... love the dots in the tail fin, keep the updates coming


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

bob351 said:


> looking good man... love the dots in the tail fin, keep the updates coming


I'll be sure to keep the updates rollin







, I am going to be putting video of him up on my youtube channel (http://www.youtube.com/user/MikesBoas?feature=mhee for anybody interested lol) and I'm also going to put some of my reptiles feedings ect into the reptile forum to get that place a little more action

So, all in all im really excited! it's already a blast to own him

Thanks!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Cute lil guy. Hope that jump start stuff works for ya. GL


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

BRUNER247 said:


> Cute lil guy. Hope that jump start stuff works for ya. GL


Thanks








I had success with it when I had my Rhom. So I am fairly confident in it, and the JD seems happy and stress free so I think it did its job (but its hard to say in only 7, 8 hours)

Thanks again!


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

looking great mate...sweet lil guy/girl.....
I can not believe that this is going to grow into one of the most aggressive cichlid...
thanks for sharing....


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

lorteti hr said:


> looking great mate...sweet lil guy/girl.....
> I can not believe that this is going to grow into one of the most aggressive cichlid...
> thanks for sharing....


Thanks a bunch! I appreciate the kind words from you, and everybody else!

I too cant believe he is going to grow up and be a aggressive beast, its amazing! Not to mention watching his colour develop is going to be incredible


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im diggin the tank. i like the rock in there.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Central said:


> im diggin the tank. i like the rock in there.


Thanks!







I thought id aquascape a little and give him a nice little cage dig to live in lol

He loves it, and he also loves the plants. He spends about 50% of time hidding in the plants or rock, and the rest exploring, feeding and watching what is happening out side the aquarium

Hes the coolest!

Thanks for the compliments


----------



## Nzac (Oct 13, 2010)

you may want to consider adding some gravel, from what I remember of my JD 20 years ago, they absolutely love to dig around in gravel. Used to make me mad until I realised that's just what they do. He would constantly rearrange his tank the way he wanted to, then I would put it back the way I liked and he would rearrange it again.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nzac is right
my JD loves to dig. and he loves his caves just as much

i have a nice deep rock cave for him set up. he always rests in there. he'll spend most of the day in there and swim between that and the driftwood. loves cover. but the gravel, he loves to dig it. it was flat when i added him a year ago. i dont move it when i clean and its a rolling mass of hills and holes.

but if yours is happy and loves his tank, no need to change it.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Central said:


> nzac is right
> my JD loves to dig. and he loves his caves just as much
> 
> i have a nice deep rock cave for him set up. he always rests in there. he'll spend most of the day in there and swim between that and the driftwood. loves cover. but the gravel, he loves to dig it. it was flat when i added him a year ago. i dont move it when i clean and its a rolling mass of hills and holes.
> ...


Thanks! Ill see about adding gravel, he loves his set up at the moment so yeah I might not change it. But ill think about it and maybe add gravel in a few days if I think he'd enjoy it

Thanks again everybody!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the new jack. he looks real cute


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> congrats on the new jack. he looks real cute


Thank you! He is a hoot









He isn't shy at all. He eats right infront of me and even comes to the glass to see me. Very bold for a JD, who everybody says should be skittish.

Thanks again!


----------

